# Minion Wisdom



## Marzuq (27/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)




----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)




----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)




----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)




----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)




----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)




----------



## Riddle (27/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (27/3/15)




----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)




----------



## Riddle (27/3/15)




----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)




----------



## Riddle (27/3/15)




----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)




----------



## Riddle (27/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (27/3/15)




----------



## Riddle (27/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (27/3/15)

"Wisdom" taught by Minion

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Matt (27/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (27/3/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/3/15)




----------



## Marzuq (29/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (29/3/15)

Lol @Marzuq, some of these are classic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/3/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (30/3/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/3/15)




----------



## Marzuq (30/3/15)




----------



## Marzuq (31/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/3/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (31/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (31/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/4/15)




----------



## Marzuq (1/4/15)




----------



## Marzuq (1/4/15)




----------



## Marzuq (1/4/15)




----------



## Marzuq (1/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/4/15)




----------



## Marzuq (2/4/15)




----------



## Marzuq (2/4/15)




----------



## Marzuq (2/4/15)




----------



## Marzuq (2/4/15)




----------



## Marzuq (12/4/15)

@devdev

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (12/4/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (12/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------

